# possible nic failure



## crymsonpheonix (Aug 20, 2011)

I've noticed over the past couple of days a steady degrading of network performance from and to my FreeBSD file server. Today it was enough that I simply could not ssh into the machine at all or even when I could it would simply time out and the ssh would disconnect (It's a headless rack mount with no serial ports, unfortunately) and was forced to do a hard reboot. It seems to be talking again, but any time I ping it for prolonged periods I get this (windows ping, but GNU/Linux ping gives similar results):


```
reply from x.x.x.x: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
reply from x.x.x.x: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
reply from x.x.x.x: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
reply from x.x.x.x: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
reply from x.x.x.x: bytes=32 time=${LARGE_NUMBER} TTL=64
```

and will repeat this pastern indefinitely. 

I have not noticed this problem in the past, with the server running over a year on FreeBSD 8. Does this look like failing hardware to anyone else?

Running a stock kernel and world built with no custom CFLAGS, amd64 on ZFS. FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2. NIC is RealTek RTL8168


----------

